# Sterilize spores from driftwood



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What's the best way to sterilize hair algae spores from driftwood?

I have some driftwood pieces that I'd like to use. Some have been sitting dry for several years, and the others have been in a half-empty dark tank for that time. However, when they were last used in running tanks, these had hair algae. I suspect there could still be hair algae spores in the wood. All my current tanks are clean of hair algae, and I would obviously like to prevent its reintroduction.

Would a soak in H2O2 work? Boiling seems to be commonly suggested but I hear this makes the wood turn to mush more quickly.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I am sure baking in the oven will also ensure the spores are no more. As to the temperature you want it lower to ensure it does not catch fire so I think like 150 but I would do more research on how long and the temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Also another thing that would work at killing any potential algae spores would be a quick soak in a vinegar:water 1:1 mix for an hour or so. I can promise this would kill any potential algae spores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

clownplanted said:


> Also another thing that would work at killing any potential algae spores would be a quick soak in a vinegar:water 1:1 mix for an hour or so. I can promise this would kill any potential algae spores.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have experiences with this?


Has anyone ever tried a soak in pure 3% H2O2? Is there a fear of the wood turning to mush?


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

If you have the option, I would recommend putting the wood in a pot with a fitting lid and a little bit of water, and steaming it with the lid on. Nothing kills like steam, which is why they use it to sterilize medical equipment.

If you own a pressure cooker, even better.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great idea. This would work for at least most of my pieces. How long to steam for?


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

I've done about 10 minutes, the only thing that might possibly survive that are going to be bacterial spores. I used this method to annihilate BGA on my wood pieces after my tank turned into a garden of slime.


----------



## feraledgeoutdoor (Jun 15, 2017)

ive also have had this problem..... i have this really nice peace of wood and every time i try to put into a tank (2 times) it has grown clearish slime all over it and spreads to other stuff in tank... so putting it in the oven would work ????


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

feraledgeoutdoor said:


> ive also have had this problem..... i have this really nice peace of wood and every time i try to put into a tank (2 times) it has grown clearish slime all over it and spreads to other stuff in tank... so putting it in the oven would work ????


Take a look here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/32218-greyish-white-algae-wood.html I'm fairly confident that is what you are seeing.

Dan


----------

